# Could my AMH be low?



## Serenede (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondering if you can still have a low AMH if you can conceive easily? I seem to be able to get pregnant fairly easily but keep losing them. Off to St Mary's for testing next week but don't know wether it's worth having my AMH done? I'm 35 (just) if that makes any difference!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Sorry to hear about your losses, do you mean St Marys Manchester? If so they will check your AMH yes, it can be an indication (along with fsh and AFC scan) of your egg numbers and egg quality

Women with low AMH will most likely still be ovulating but for a more limited time than ladies with high AMH

L x


----------



## Serenede (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, it's St Mary's London. I was under the impression they didn't routinley test for this so was thinking of paying for it?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

From my experiences clinics in the North always test, you could post on the London board and ask there? If they don't I would be tempted to get it done, I know GPs will hardly ever do it think I have heard of 1 doing it on here

Some clinics think fsh and AFC tell you what you need to know

L x


----------

